# Alleghanies in New York



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

We regularly camped at the Alleghany State Park in New York. Many artists have done paintings on the area. We stayed in the Red House section near Salamanca.

The little pictures in my avatar are of the raccoons there that we fed. We used to leave out marshmallows every night and sure enough you could hear the raccoons coming through the bushes to get them.

I have some pics of the beavers as well. They were making a dam a little up the road from our lot and we were able to feed them apples by hand.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a good passion and shows your love for the wild life . We also use to feed harmless animals around the camp area by hands . I really love the wild life .


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I had the pleassure of staying in Allegany this past summer and all I can say is WOW what a vacation we had.

Here are a few photos from that trip, I highly recomend the area if you have the chance to go!


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Geesh !2!, I think one of us is following the other around - LOL - I am getting jealous because you are posting all your pics.

I have to get over to mom's and get her photo albums so I can start putting up mine, too.

This is amazing really. I wonder how many more places we have both been too. Needless to say, we must live in the same geographical vicinity.

PS _ I posted in your Turkey Point thread


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi campingforfun







I love adding pictures to my posts, they say a picture is worth a thousand words...
Glad you liked the photos.

Here is a list of places that we visited this past summer

Darien Lake (US) start of the year EVERY Year, that's a must! The place speaks for itself HIGHLY Recommend
Sherkston Shores-Very nice private park with tons to do, will repeat for sure!
Week Long US Trip to both Alegany and Watkins Glen-Loved both State Parks
Shalamar (Niagara Region)-Another private camp ground, its ok they do have a GREAT fireworks display- would not return, too many like it to try
Bingemans (SW Area)- Great for the kids due to the water park
Turkey Point (Niagara Region)-Great End of year destination-Halloween for the kids will return every year for sure!


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Worth the travel*

I have camped in the kiasutha area. Coming from Michigan it is well worth the trip. From jakes rocks to the reservoir to seeing the damn... its beautiful.


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

*Article about Cabin Camping at Allegany State Forest*

I did a series of articles this spring about cabin camping in various states, my most inclusive set of New York's State Parks. They're really itnerested and have most all the info you need if you're interested in a cheap vacation in paradise.

Cabin Camping in Allegany Region State Parks
New York Allegany Region: Affordable Family Vacations in State Park Cabins - Associated Content


----------

